# Tunnel £48 each way



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Great deal still on with eurotunnel - you have to buy a minimum of 10 single tickets at £39 each and there is a £9 supplement if you take a motorhome. Book just the day before. You have to use the tickets in a year. They say that if you use 6 you save. They can be used with your car too if you fancy a booze cruise :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

shame that Tesco vouchers aren't valid for that one


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

My crossing in a couple of weeks only cost £80 return. No vouchers, no special deal............

....although it is an overnighter, so maybe down to that. Out Saturday, back Sunday.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

craigrogers said:


> My crossing in a couple of weeks only cost £80 return. No vouchers, no special deal............
> 
> ....although it is an overnighter, so maybe down to that. Out Saturday, back Sunday.


Exactly so, I think it's their version of a cheap (two) day return. Go for any longer and it costs more.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is all comparative unless you live near Folkstone.
Compare the cost of fuel from where I live to the cost of the crossing i.e. present cost is £120 return, the distance from my home is 120 miles or 8 gallons+ for return to the tunnel. This equals more than £40.
If I should buy a book of 10 tickets I will have to fork out £400 on top of the reduced price of the ....... what was I talking about?
Some people love statistics; I don't. If only there was a yawning emoticon :? 
Alan


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

xgx said:


> shame that Tesco vouchers aren't valid for that one


We spend ours on Pizza
:lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rosalan said:


> ..........................Some people love statistics; I don't. If only there was a yawning emoticon :?
> Alan


I thought your figures were very interesting actually Alan,a relevant point as I live over 200 miles from the chunnel so the cost of fuel for 10 round trips is relevant. :wink:

ps............










:lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We use the frequent traveller scheme, it works well for us as we get to stay in the van with the dog and it takes 35 minutes. Unloading about 5 minutes. Not much of a view mind!


----------

